

Show HN: HTML5 API for multivariate testing - 255martyn
http://xander.io

======
255martyn
Hi everyone,

We created this project in response to seeing many clients making changes
blindly based on gut feeling, and not being completely satisfied by the
existing multivariate testing solutions. We wanted a simple way to write
variants in HTML(or haml or jade).

For those of you unfamiliar with this design technique, new designs are tested
on a statistically significant portion of your users to test for higher
conversion rates.

It's also MIT licensed and works with google analytics:
<https://github.com/255BITS/xander>

Thanks for any feedback you have!

------
mikkel
multivariate or multivariant?

Full disclosure: I help with this project and it's quite awesome.

